# White German Shepherd Lake Charles, LA



## ksavaglio (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi All, 

I rescued a 2 year old male white german shepherd from craigslist today(10-27-17). I know that some people list their dogs on craigslist, and I wanted to check on the welfare of this dog. Anyways when I got there the chain was too tight, and he was tied up to a lawnmower in a shed. The dog was living in a poor neighborhood. I need someone to come get the dog, as I am renting, and I dont believe the landlord will let me keep this dog. I know it sounds like an oxymoron, but I couldn't leave the dog where he currently was located at. Please someone adopt this nice dog. He does well with kids, and other dogs. He has a great temperament. I hope someone can adopt him. If I had to guess he is a 100 or a little over a hundred lbs. He looks like he needs medication, as his prior care takers did not care about his health. He also needs to be neutered. If anyone can adopt him I would appreciate it. My number 662.380.1127. I live in Lake Charles, LA . My name is Kim.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for stepping up and getting this dog out of a bad situation! Hope someone adopts him quickly!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Kim, thanks for helping this dog. The rescue need in LA is honestly crushing, and very few people here can contemplate how many good GSDs need help here. When good people help on their own, it makes the world a better place.

Sometimes when you tell the landlord you are only temporarily "fostering" the dog, they ease up. Sometimes.

Breed Rescue in LA is unlikely to have space open any time soon. The problem is New Orleans GSR is inactive right now, and Red Stick GSR in BR is overwhelmed with dogs and not taking new dogs right now (our foster spots are full of dogs in medical treatment)...and there are at least 8 on the wait list at high kill shelters, and we get emailed more every day (we have to prioritize local BR dogs, per our mission statement). North Louisiana GSR is no longer operational, AFAIK. 

My advice is to reach out to Greater Houston GSR. Austin GSR too. If you offer to transport it might help. Contact info is here: RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.

Also reach out to Texas Star Rescue in Longview, TX (near Dallas) -- they're "all breed," but they prefer GSDs and they pull many GSDs out of LA shelters to adopt in their part of Texas, where demand is higher. I've worked with them and like them, and they know what we're up against in LA. You can find them on Facebook. The lady who runs that rescue owns GSDs and Mals herself--she understands working breeds. 

Echo Dog White German Shepherd Rescue in MO also is worth contacting. They rescue white dogs nationwide.

I would also put up a page on FB for this dog, and ask friends and family for pledges for medical care. They won't pay until a rescue commits, but once one does, they make a donation in the amount of their pledge. Or you can use the money to pay for boarding while you work this out, or for transport. 

This dog is almost certain to be heartworm-positive, and probably has intestinal worms (hooks, whips, tapes). If you can't get him to the vet, at least buy an OTC dewormer at Tractor Supply or somewhere like it. He really *needs* a heartworm test and fecal test if you can manage it though. These aren't expensive ($30 or so each, plus an exam fee of $50 or so at a regular vet, and even less at a shot clinic at a feed store). If you have a low-cost neuter clinic locally, they often do the whole package (shots, neuter, HW test, fecal test) for about $100, possibly slightly more for a big male. I think SpayNation in Lafayette might be one of those places -- never used them though. Here's their price list:
http://www.spaynation.net/services_fees.html

If you rehome privately, PLEASE try to find a way to neuter him first and charge a rehoming fee equal to your vet bill. I know that is a lot to ask, but your area is FULL of backyard breeders who do exactly what the guy you got him from did -- they get a hold of any purebred-looking dogs they can find and then use the dogs as an ATM to churn out litters to sell out of a truck in a parking lot, or on CL or some other site, for a few hundred bucks per pup, without any regard to health or safety of the pups or parents. 

He'll also need a prescription for some kind of heartworm prevention right away, as the mosquitoes are still bad, and still transmitting. If he was on property that flooded, he may have skin issues and be itchy -- dogs that were in flood waters tend have _lots _of ongoing medical needs (staph, fungus, ear issues, UTIs, etc.), that need to be unwound over months.

If I had this dog as a foster in my house, I would (a) wash him outside with the hose and chlorhex 4% shampoo (keep it off the head, let sit for 5-10 minutes), to knock down the bacteria counts on him, and (b) bag all poop coming out of him as soon as it drops (as it likely is full of worm eggs).

So one thing that worries me about your post is did you _pay_ the former owner? I ask because there are CL scammers in Louisiana who put dogs on chains, in mud, in deplorable conditions to "force" good, kind-hearted people to have to buy them. You don't have to answer, but I worry that you may have had a run in with one of them.


----------



## ksavaglio (Oct 28, 2017)

I did pay 100 dollars for the dog, and I also spent another 100 today on getting the dog dewormed. The dog has heartworms, ring worms, and the dog had fleas. I ask the vet about neutering, and the vet said they wouldn't recommend it with all his current problems right now. They also said he is between 4-6 years old. Magwart, is there anyway I can get this dog to you? I think you maybe able to provide a more stable home for him until he is rehomed in a forever home.

Thanks,

Kim


----------

